# Tiny black balls in tank???



## RowanSilverwing (Nov 7, 2010)

I recently installed a 50 watt Stealth Pro heater in my 5gl tank. Just the other day I noticed tiny black balls floating on top of the water along the sides and corners of the tank. They look like little black pieces of round sand. 
Could these be from the heater or are they something else? I am worried about my fish eating them tho I haven't noticed if he has shown interest.


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe the paint from the heater is peeling off?

I know mine had that issue, so I took it out of the tank and scraped the rest of the paint off.


----------



## DaEvangelist (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you happen to have a picture? It might be the carbon is managing to escape from your filter. How does the ball feel if you pick it up?


----------



## RowanSilverwing (Nov 7, 2010)

DaEvangelist said:


> Do you happen to have a picture? It might be the carbon is managing to escape from your filter. How does the ball feel if you pick it up?


They are so tiny I am not sure if my camera can get a clear picture but I will try.

They are hard but if you rub and squish them between your fingers they will get mushy.


----------

